# What do you guys think of the Sight?



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am interested in this sight for my Sigma. Check it out http://www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html It is a bit pricey but seems nice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your going to have as much in the sight as you paid for the gun. That's OK if thats what you really want, but the Sigma might be lacking as a good choice for Bullseye shooting. Get aholed of Benz Bulider and he could help you more than anybody on that.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I agree - The Sigma's trigger isn't the best - I don't know if its worth spending that much...


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish I had found this sight before I bought my gun. I do hate the 9lb pull but I am getting use to it. So If you owned a Sigma and wanted new sight/scope on it what would you get. I'm a newb please steer me in the right direction.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - the only handgun I'd probably put a scope on is a 22 - maybe a red dot.

Some people put scope on revolvers for hunting purposes - Some of those revolvers are pretty huge to begin w/. With the scope, I imagine they are pretty heavy.

I like 3 dot scopes myself. But, that sight U posted - I have seen some people post pics of Glock 34s and 35's with one of those installed. Maybe I could see that - a lighter trigger pull, and the long barrel. Otherwise, not much point.

I'd stick w/ standard 3 dot sights for the Sigma. Buy some night sights if ya really want...

Or, get a 22 for around $200 or so (Buckmark or Neos) and add a cheap red dot.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I finally got pictures of my new Sigma sight.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=43394#post43394


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Does the height work well with the stock rear sight?


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

All the measurements were the same down to the 64th. I went thru a box Saturday and its pretty darn good.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> I am interested in this sight for my Sigma. Check it out http://www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html It is a bit pricey but seems nice.


I have not heard of this particular site before but have seen ones similar. I think that if you want it you should get it. Even if you do not have an exact bullseye this still looks like it would be effective for fast site acquisition and getting quick shots off. Maybe I am wrong? Anyone have any real experience with them?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> I am interested in this sight for my Sigma. Check it out http://www.eabco.com/jpoint01.html It is a bit pricey but seems nice.


Uno, you didn't say what the sigma will be used for. Bolleye, protection, range. I have shot the sigma, I don't think that it has the accuracy required for bullseye. Also, when you put an electronic sight on the slide you run into complications. The recoil for one. The holster for another. Recoil has an adverse affect on electronics, I should say that the sudden stop at the end of recoil has created problems. On my Colt, My scope started sliding in the rings during slowfire string. I tried adjusting the scope and nothing seemed to work. I finally noticed the scope had slid in the rings. IMHO I would keep the standard sights on a protection pistol. Ease of aquisition of target come to mind. If it were me. I'd spend that money on a set of Crimson Trace Grips. Less obtrusive, and about the same price ($252) from Cheeper Than Dirt. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do they make CT grips for a sigma?

He has a point - This type of sight is ONLY for competition. Its not something U want on any kind of defensive gun.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

We can only carry while hunting for protection in the woods here in Wi. I have put over 1000 rounds through it and I am still disappointed in my accuracy @ 15/25yards. I know I am a better shooter. I used the gun @ the range and out at camp shooting for fun with my friends. I hate the grip and hard trigger pull as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good reason to buy your second gun. Nothing like having a collection, and a mans got to start somewhere. Keep your Sigma for a car or camp gun. I use mine for one of my home defense guns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I agree. Use that money to go towards another gun...


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

So what is next then. I want to go the competition route. Nice sights/scope as well as a compensator or somthing with low recoil.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> So what is next then. I want to go the competition route. Nice sights/scope as well as a compensator or somthing with low recoil.


What kind of competition you wanna shoot for? when you tell us, we can let the opinions flow.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Not really sure BENZBUILDER maybe something like 50 yards slow fire and 25 yards for rapid and timed fire. I have a prosthetic leg so I probably would like to stay stationary. NO NEED TO BE WALKING AROUND TRIPPING WITH A LOADED GUN IN MY HANDS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a comped 45 - Really noticed no difference between that 1911 and a stock milspec 1911.

Had a comped Glock 9mm in 1995-1996. WOuldn't bother again. I think U just need a gun with a nice trigger. Maybe a Glock 34 - made for target shooting. Or, a P99 

Also, if U add a laser, U will do much better at that range.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

That laser I got from Nightvisionsales.com was not visible during the day at 15 yards.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

If you want to get into Bullseye (NRA Conventional Pistol). You need two things, a rimfire pistol (.17 or .22), and a centerfire (.45 acp). The laser is not allowed in this type of competition. We mainly use red dot scopes. For the rimfire. I would suggest a buckmark or ruger. For the .45, I would suggest a steel frame pistol, they tend to be more accurate. You don't need to spend alot of money to get started. As a mater of fact, you could find a match in your area, go to it. Most of the shooters have backup guns, if you ask they will lend you a gun to try the match to se if you like it. I know I would. I always carry a backup of each gun for this. Also, if no one will let you borrow a gun, I wouldn't go to that club. 

You need to join the NRA, it is an NRA event after all. You can't get your classification without joining. You can shoot approved matches without joining. But, registered matches are off limits. Also, this competition alows shooters of different skill levels to compete in their class. 

So, my advice is to go to a match, try it out. You have a good chance to get hooked on it as I did. It also can be very expensive. To date I have probably spent about $5,000.00 on guns, ammo, and other pieces of equipment. Now, don't get discouraged, you don't have to spend that much to be competitive. Go out and shoot, and have a great time.

Wayne


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> That laser I got from Nightvisionsales.com was not visible during the day at 15 yards.


No, red lasers are only visible at night, or indoors (if U shoot at an indoor range). U have to buy an expensive green laser to use it outdoors.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, red lasers are only visible at night, or indoors (if U shoot at an indoor range). U have to buy an expensive green laser to use it outdoors.


In anything but high-noon summer sunlight here in AZ, I can clearly see the red ot on my Crimson Trace laser out to about ten yards. It's totally washed out in mid-afternoon in the summer, but is usable ther rest of the year/time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a laser years back that was pretty powerful, but it was pretty much useless in the day. SOMETIMES I could see it out to 7 yards in the daytime, but I really had to strain to see it.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread, but have any of you used the Bushnell Holosight III? I'm thinking of that for Bullseye rather than an UltraDot.
Thanks,
-terry


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but have any of you used the Bushnell Holosight III? I'm thinking of that for Bullseye rather than an UltraDot.
> Thanks,
> -terry


Only past comment I have seen on this product is here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=4692&highlight=bushnell

Its the very last post...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, red lasers are only visible at night, or indoors (if U shoot at an indoor range). U have to buy an expensive green laser to use it outdoors.


NOT TRUE,at least not unless you have a weakness seeing red. I can see the laser on my CTC's out to 15yds except like mike said ,high noon on a bright sunny day is a little difficult , but they are good most of the rest of the day


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Red dots are the norm at most bullseye shoots. I have yet to see anyone with a holo sight.

P.S. I can see my CT @ 25 yds in daylight.


----------

